# Face lift for the Grow box..



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok soo since my last grow ive started doing some major upgrades on my micro grow cabinet.  ive installed an exhaust fan finally and got rid of the tin foil as well as other things that i will be doing until my beans get here.. new light mounts etc.. 

basically my question is i found some old flat white in the garage that is probably 6-7 years old i rolled it up and down the drive way for a good while to mix it back up , well i painted the entire inside of my box with it ( about 4 coats ) and its been dry for a good week now atleast.. my question is how long will it take for the fumes to go away i mean i aint about to stick a plant in a fume factory i cant even stick my head in there without my eyes burning.. this is water based regular house paint.. anything i can spray in there or coat the walls with to get rid of the horrid fumes..  

almost smells like rottin eggs, Chemicals and a** mixed together and my GF aint really diggin it to much lmao soo any pointers would be great..


----------



## IRISH (Mar 29, 2008)

throw some hose fans on it, and crack a window if possible...


----------



## smokybear (Mar 29, 2008)

I would just put some fans blowing into the box and the fumes should dissipate in a couple days. You could also get some pine sol or something similar and wipe down the inside of the grow box and that might help get some of those fumes out. Good luck and keep us posted. Take care and be safe my friend.


----------



## someguy (Apr 4, 2008)

well, id say dont wipe it down with any cleaners. takes off outer layer and releases more fumes, plus flat isnt the best paint to clean period, the cheap flat white wipes off like no other. GOOD ventilation, put it out in the sun if you can. as for paint getting old, if it aint solid already ive painted with it. cant say it lasted too long in the elements. take $20 and get a home depot flat white gallon. then youll have a bunch left over for whatever. NO MARTHA STUART B.S. PAINT


----------

